# Gaggia vs. the rest



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, this is probably gonna open a can of worms...

Not being an owner of a Gaggia, but seeing that a lot of you are, I was doing some online research about Gaggia's in general. There seems to be a lot of issues regarding quality of the machines - especially new ones, in-guarantee repairs and breakdowns.

Also, it seems not all Gaggia's are created equal, where some of the cheaper models out-perform the more expensive ones.

Are Gaggia machines over-hyped a little and selling on their name, or are they really value for money? Would the money not be better spent on a less popular brand that could give equal reliability? Or are the results so great that it's worthwhile to take the good with the bad?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Like many products, Gaggia machines are made for a price point. And I think like a lot of products made in Italy, sometimes the quality slips compared to flair and design.

Many companies, not just Gaggia, do trade on their name, and take their eye off the ball. When trying to make a profit, quality and service can be lowered without much effort, whereas an increase in efficiency is more difficult.

Just like any product range, some models are better than others, and within models, you may get a good one or a duffer. Perhaps Gaggia are not getting the balance right, but then again they do, or have had, a large market share, and there are more opportunities for complaints.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

"Are Gaggia machines over-hyped a little and selling on their name, or are they really value for money?"

That really is a million dollar question and one which could probably be applied to a lot of companies.

If you have a particular machine or a budget in mind, let us know so we can debate the finer points.


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Not really looking to buy anything, just doing some browsing. For example, I was looking at comments on the Baby Twin which is supposed to be the "Jewel of the Range" but seemingly there are many issues with it.


----------



## Hooky (Jul 5, 2010)

Not had the Gaggia Achille long but I would give it counter space on looks alone!!

http://www.home-barista.com/gaggia-achille-buyers-guide_files/achille-left-up.jpg

Thanks to Home Barista dot com for the pic. The outlet at Castleford were doing them half price and my wife treat me to one!! Bless her.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Hooky said:


> The outlet at Castleford were doing them half price and my wife treat me to one!! Bless her.


What a wife










I'd be lucky to get a six month old bag of beans from the supermarket.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are varying quality issues with all new machines and the Gaggia range is not without its faults.

This is akin to the car industry where Toyotas used to be known as reliable, but major recalls and issues (caused through innovation?/cost cutting?) has left consumer confidence dented

There are models of Gaggia that I would not buy, but then the same can be said about almost all machine manufacturers


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I think it would probably depend on the machine, but they are probably trading by their name generally. But then again most consumer machines aren't that brilliant tbh. If you want a solid workhorse, you're looking at commercial machines imo.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Gaggia Achille - a nice looking machine but a bit too scary for me. When you get a chance, post a pic on My Set Up thread.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Let me give an American perspective on this, though it may not be perfectly applicable here in the UK.

In the USA, Gaggia is the lowest-priced seller of what I would call real espresso machines from a real espresso machine company. The bottom end of Gaggia's market in effect competes with department-store generalists of shiny kitchen equipment selling toasters and panini presses and mixers who do a sideline in coffee, and with the machines sold at Starbucks, which needless to say has near-infinite purchasing power and end-user visibility.

As BanishInstant said, they are made to a price point, and the competition at the lower price points is fierce. Indeed most of the machines against which the bottom Gaggias have to be sold are either sold out of Starbucks (with its tremendous marketing power), or priced US$50 to US$100 less. So I have no doubt that some of the lower-priced equipment Gaggia sell may include compromises that affect longevity and other things.

On the other hand, at their higher price points they also sell against very capable machines from true coffee equipment manufacturers, and they have to provide good value for money and good non-junk products in this range in order to be competitive. So even if not all of their gear is impeccable, some of it is at least pretty good.

I have found my Gaggia Classic to be a very solid basic machine. Before it I had a Gaggia Carezza (discontinued, with the Evolution taking its place in the line) which was also a durable and reliable machine though not without certain concessions to economy.

In summary I wouldn't worry about buying a Gaggia on principle, but I think it's wise to investigate reviews of the particular model selected.


----------

